# RIA GI sight swap?



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I was wondering how hard it would be to swap out the standard GI sights on my RIA 1911 for a set of wilson combat three dot ones? Can it be done??


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The rear is usually pretty easy. The front sight may be pinned, if it is you should have a gunsmith do it. I would recommend getting the front dovetailed, it’s a bit more expensive but it holds the sight well. 
Most people that have shot a lot of .45 in a pinned sight 1911 have come back down on target with the sight gone. Its an odd thing to have happen to you.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I've changed the sights on 2 RIAs with 3 dots from Brownells. The front sight is narrow tenon and it is staked on. You can do it yourself with no problems or have a gunsmith do it. The sights were $35 no charge for installation as I did it myself...


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

SEND YOUR SLIDE TO NOVAK'S IN WEST VIRGINIA & HAVE THEM MILL THE SLIDE & INSTALL A SET OF THEIR LOW PROFILE FRONT & REAR SIGHTS. I PROMISE YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED !!!!
GO TO THEIR WEBSITE @ www.novakguns.com & check out all the combinations of fixed sight patterns they offer for our favorite pistol.


----------

